# HR10 to HR20 upgrade pricing (as of January 19, 2007)



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

I called DirecTV today to get on board for a HR20 receiver to pick up new programming that is or will be available that I can't get with my HR10.

Here is what I learned:
I have an older HR10-250 *that I own*.
I have a replacement HR10-250 *that DirecTV is LEASING to me*.

This leased HR10 is one that I kept and activated after getting the first HR10 working after a lighting surge. This replacement receiver sat in my garage unactivated for months. When I started getting new issues with the owned HR10, I called in to see if I could keep it instead of upgrading to the HR20 (for free about a month ago by the way) since they weren't making the HR20 and weaknees is selling them for $1200+. They agreed to let me keep the unit and get charged for it as if I didn't return the old receiver it was to replace after I activated the new one. Rather than charge me, they have leased the refurbished unit to me. If I want to upgrade this unit to an HR20, I would have to send it back since it is a leased unit.

Since I own the other older HR10, they were willing to upgrade that one to a HR20 and let me keep and deactivate the owned older HR10

*for $199*
+ which includes an HR20, a new 5 LNB dish, and the installation of both
- but requiring a 2 year contract, such that if I cancel my DirecTV account I will be charged (I think they said at least, or was no more than) $300

They said that the receiver is worth (or I am saving) around $700 by doing this deal with the 2 year contract. I am sure they will make their money back several times over with my programming package.

So I went for it, for better or worse. Just thought I'd share for the most current deal at DirecTV that I could get in case some of you are considering the same scenario.

They said they are adding all kinds of new channels in HD, not limited to but including A&E, Bravo, CNN, FX, HGTV, National Geographic, SciFi :up: , History Channel amongst others.

Now I will have to figure out a way of offloading HD recordings as the HR20's hard drive fills up. No TiVoToGo for me  There must be a way, given the built in ethernet port on the HR20 for "Future Use". If I could use TiVoToGo with the HR10 with TiVo then I would use the HR20 for recording all the other shows that I don't care for keeping around for long.

Maybe there will be some sort of HDD expansion option for the HR20s using the (for "Future Use") *built in S-ATA and USB 2.0 ports*. Wouldn't that be nice. All wishful thinking that is getting me nowhere. That is why I will keep pursuing file transfer options for the HR10 in the mean time.


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

MacNAround said:


> since they weren't making the HR20 and weaknees is selling them for $1200+


I meant to say HR10 there, not HR20.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

It was 99 dollars for the upgrade I can't believe the raised the cost. The way I see it is they upgrade me for free once the new birds are up and ready or I drop the hd package.


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

MacNAround said:


> Since I own the other older HR10, they were willing to upgrade that one to a HR20 and let me keep and deactivate the owned older HR10
> 
> *for $199*
> + which includes an HR20, a new 5 LNB dish, and the installation of both
> - but requiring a 2 year contract, such that if I cancel my DirecTV account I will be charged (I think they said at least, or was no more than) $300


The actual price is:
*$199*
+
*$30.90* shipping and fees
for a total upgrade cost of
*$229.90*


----------



## bkline32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Question for MacNaround.
I am trying to learn about Tivo. It looks to me as if the HD20 has outputs on the back to be able to hookup to a VCR so that one could save a program to tape to share with family members who live elsewhere. From your note is looks like you can do this from the HD10 but not the HD20, am I correct on that??
Thanks


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

bkline32 said:


> Question for MacNaround.
> I am trying to learn about Tivo. It looks to me as if the HD20 has outputs on the back to be able to hookup to a VCR so that one could save a program to tape to share with family members who live elsewhere. From your note is looks like you can do this from the HD10 but not the HD20, am I correct on that??
> Thanks


You can save to a VCR on either machine. So you will be fine using the analog outputs to save to VCR on either a DirecTV HR10 OR a DirecTV HR20.

I was hoping to move shows to a computer for storage on hard drives instead of tapes by transferring the recordings over my home computer network using something like TiVoToGo from TiVo as shown here:
http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1.asp
This way I'll be able to free up space on the recorder to keep recent recordings around longer and be able to store older recordings for as long as I want and access them conveniently from one location on a computer.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

What you pay for an HR20 is a combination of:

1. Which CSR you get
2. Your bargaining skills
3. How long you've been a customer 
4. What packages you have, TC Premier or Platinum a big plus, sports packages a bigger plus, the more the better

Regardless of what you end up paying in cash, there are also credits that can bring down the net cost. Some people claim to have received credits exceeding their cash cost.

To get the best price, keep calling and if you get a CSR that won't budge tell them it's too much and hang up. If you're a long term customer, keep reminding them of that, likewise what packages you subscribe to.

It's unlikely that you will get a really great deal talking to a front-line CSR. Ask for Customer Retention and ask them what they can do to persuade you to upgrade. And if you've got a HR10, try not to give it up, you may need it for backup until (if ever) the bugs are worked out of the HR20.

My personal result was $300 with a $200 credit on activation, $19.95 S&H, and $10 off HBO for 6 months. Total cost: $300 - $200 + $19.95 - $60 = $59.95. Been a DirecTV customer since 1996, used to have TC Premier, have 2 DirecTiVos and an HR10. Never a sports package subscriber. Called several times. This was in late September, installation in early October.

For the most in-depth discussion of the HR20 including deals that people are getting, go to dbstalk.com


----------



## HDTivoGeek (Sep 16, 2006)

But remember, you don't own the HR20's they are leased. You have to send them back when/if you cancel. You're "paying" them for the privledge of getting one (+ 2 a years contract extension).


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

When I get one, I may just go through Best buy's site for $300, since I hate the DirecTV haggling.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

HDTivoGeek said:


> But remember, you don't own the HR20's they are leased. You have to send them back when/if you cancel. You're "paying" them for the privledge of getting one (+ 2 a years contract extension).


Yah you pay $199, and then if you cancel before your 2 year contract is up, you pay up to $300 early termination fee, AND you send the HR20 back to them or they'll ding you for another fee. You don't get to sell the HR20 and recoup your cost. WTF?!

-h


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

vikingguy said:


> It was 99 dollars for the upgrade I can't believe the raised the cost. The way I see it is they upgrade me for free once the new birds are up and ready or I drop the hd package.


As of next month you don't get to cancel the HD Package, because it effectively goes away. They are rolling those offereings into their package tiers and rasing the rates on those.

Probably because a lot of people were cancelling the $11 HD package, because they could still get their local channels in HD without it (via OTA), and they still got HBO or SHOwtime in HD if they subscribed to those. That's what I did anyway.

-h


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

ayrton911 said:


> When I get one, I may just go through Best buy's site for $300, since I hate the DirecTV haggling.


No doubt. No talking to an idiot CSR, no shipping cost, no waiting for delivery. Same craptastic DVR!

But if you need the 5LNB dish (required for sat-based HD local channels), you'll probably still want to order through DirecTV so you get the dish and installation included.

-h


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

harley3k said:


> As of next month you don't get to cancel the HD Package, because it effectively goes away. They are rolling those offereings into their package tiers and rasing the rates on those.
> 
> Probably because a lot of people were cancelling the $11 HD package, because they could still get their local channels in HD without it (via OTA), and they still got HBO or SHOwtime in HD if they subscribed to those. That's what I did anyway.


Not quite. They've created one mid-level package that includes the HD access fee, but all the others including the Premier package do not include it. While there's no more HD Package per se, as the HD channels are just now spread out with their SD counterparts, you still need to pay the HD access fee of $10.99 for them to become active on your account. But now that $10.99 only activates whatever HD channels are at your package tier rather than a specific list of HD channels and you'll no longer get HBO or Showtime in HD just because you subscribe to HBO or Showtime, unless you also pay the HD access fee.

Just how they'll deal with existing subscribers hasn't been announced yet... there is some hope for some sort of grandfathering, at least until you make a programming change.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Not quite. They've created one mid-level package that includes the HD access fee, but all the others including the Premier package do not include it. While there's no more HD Package per se, as the HD channels are just now spread out with their SD counterparts, you still need to pay the HD access fee of $10.99 for them to become active on your account. But now that $10.99 only activates whatever HD channels are at your package tier rather than a specific list of HD channels and you'll no longer get HBO or Showtime in HD just because you subscribe to HBO or Showtime, unless you also pay the HD access fee.
> 
> Just how they'll deal with existing subscribers hasn't been announced yet... there is some hope for some sort of grandfathering, at least until you make a programming change.


Ouch! I dumped the HD package after the 6 month free period when I realized I could still get HBO-HD and SHOwtime-HD along with my local OTA HD channels without it. That'll suck now for people that were doing the same thing.

What about those people who just use HD-OTA I wonder?
How much would it suck if they have to pay the $10.99 to get the OTA HD signals off their own Antennas?

-h


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> ... unless you also pay the HD access fee.
> 
> Just how they'll deal with existing subscribers hasn't been announced yet... there is some hope for some sort of grandfathering, at least until you make a programming change.


I can't wait to see how they deal with me ... I have TC Premiere and pay for the HD package ($9.99), just ordered an HR20 from them, but they say installation may not occur until May. That means I'll be activating new HD equipment after Feb., so I could lose any "grandfathered" status and have to pay an extra $1 a month ... just because THEY are behind on installations.


----------



## DolphinGirl (May 29, 2005)

HDTivoGeek said:


> But remember, you don't own the HR20's they are leased. You have to send them back when/if you cancel. You're "paying" them for the privledge of getting one (+ 2 a years contract extension).


Why would you need a DirecTV receiver anyway if you were to cancel?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

DolphinGirl said:


> Why would you need a DirecTV receiver anyway if you were to cancel?


Because even without paid DVR service, the HR10 (and maybe the HR20) will still function as OTA HD tuners. You can't see guide data or record, but you can still watch free OTA HD in live TV and pause, rew, FF the buffer.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

harley3k said:


> No doubt. No talking to an idiot CSR, no shipping cost, no waiting for delivery. Same craptastic DVR!
> 
> But if you need the 5LNB dish (required for sat-based HD local channels), you'll probably still want to order through DirecTV so you get the dish and installation included.
> 
> -h


did not think the HR10 was available any more


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I can't wait to see how they deal with me ... I have TC Premiere and pay for the HD package ($9.99), just ordered an HR20 from them, but they say installation may not occur until May. That means I'll be activating new HD equipment after Feb., so I could lose any "grandfathered" status and have to pay an extra $1 a month ... just because THEY are behind on installations.


May?? Unreal, I hope that doesn't turn out to be true.

My guess is they will stick you for the prices on activation day.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

sjberra said:


> did not think the HR10 was available any more


It is available - not from DirecTV itself but there are many new boxes in the retail channel.


----------



## rdskin00 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hr20-700 With At Least X10b Software Ethernet Port Is Active As Well As Off Air...... Ethernet At This Time Can Be Connected With Ethernet To Intel Viiv Computer To Swap Pics And Music


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

drew2k said:


> ...just ordered an HR20 from them, but they say installation may not occur until May. That means I'll be activating new HD equipment after Feb., so I could lose any "grandfathered" status and have to pay an extra $1 a month ... just because THEY are behind on installations.


My installation for the HR20 is on February 2, so only a 2 week lead time up here in the boondocks. Not as busy as Lon Gisland.

I too am wondering what will happen with my existing billing when I add the HR20 with 5 LNB dish. Here is what my current billing looks like:

TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER Monthly 96.99 
DIRECTV Protection Plan Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly
HD Package Monthly 9.99 
Network: CBS HD Monthly 0.00 
Network: FOX HD Monthly 0.00 
Network: NBC HD Monthly 0.00 
Network: ABC HD Monthly 0.00	
DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Lifetime 0.00

I'll post what my next bill looks like in case anyone is curious. My next billing cycle starts 2 days after the installation date.


----------



## MacNAround (Mar 5, 2006)

MacNAround said:


> TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER Monthly 96.99
> DIRECTV Protection Plan Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly


When I look log into my account at www.directv.com and check out other packages, I see this message at the bottom of all available base packages:
_You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._

So currently I am saving $3 on the Total Choice Premier package.

With all new equipment being leased, I wonder if it is worth doing the protection plan on stuff I do not own, since they will replace all owned equipment with leased equipment. This is a lot more expensive than when I first ordered it as I vaguely recall.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

MacNAround said:


> My installation for the HR20 is on February 2, so only a 2 week lead time up here in the boondocks. Not as busy as Lon Gisland.


No, no ... it's "Lawn Guyland" ... (Actually, I don't say it that way. I went to college upstate NY so my L.I. accent is quite a bit diluted.) 

I've been trying to schedule an install earlier than May, but to no avail. When I call they say they simply have nothing in their system, so I have to wait for a call back from THEM when slots open up...


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

MacNAround said:


> When I look log into my account at www.directv.com and check out other packages, I see this message at the bottom of all available base packages:
> _You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._
> 
> So currently I am saving $3 on the Total Choice Premier package.
> ...


_You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._
I have the same when I go to change my programming. Is this an acknowledgment of the new pricing and packages? And that they are not going to force us to accept one of the new packages? But there is no choice for the new packages yet (not that I would want to).


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

That is mine as well, quite interesting.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

i dont know why any of you are paying anything. i've already had my account noted last august thru customer retention that my entire upgrade...including hardware will be for free.....when i decide to do it. that's what dtv said before the upgrade even started and i think u guys should be holding them to it!


----------

